# On a very sad note



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Pat Tillman,who gave up the NFL at the age of 26 was killed in the line of duty in afganastan..lets honor him and say a prayer for him and everyone fighting for us

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4815441/?GT1=3256


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

This is a Knick board.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> This is a Knick board.


yeah,whats your point??? like you are a knick fan???

rashidi,go get help....


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

PAT TILLMAN: RIP YOU WILL BE MISSED

RASHIDI: GO BACK TO SLEEP YOU LOSER!


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Rashid, you are a disgrace to all posters in the histroy of this board. RIP Pat Tillman.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Rashid, you are a disgrace to all posters in the histroy of this board. RIP Pat Tillman.


i am really starting to wonder about rashidi


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I am really starting to wonder why this isn't on the Football board.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> I am really starting to wonder why this isn't on the Football board.


I think it is simple enough why this is on the Knicks forum and not the football forum. Truth asked us to join him in prayer for Pat Tillman, an extrememly honorable person who many of us should look up to, and there are certainly posters here who do not visit the football forum. If truth only posted in the football forum lots of us would not see a message like this. 

And it is not like truth was posting about the upcoming NFL draft (which starts in a few hours) here. Pat Tillman was an exceptional athlete who gave up millions to fight for his country and possibly die (which, sadly, is why we are here today). Pat Tillman's actions are an inspiration for everyone, not only football fans. There is certainly a lot of reasons why we can discuss about Pat Tillman. 

I have this feeling that Rashidi said what he did just to start an arguement. If Pat Tillman was a ex-Knick who played basketball I think Rashidi would still say the words he said just for the sake of argument. Rashidi, let me ask you this, do you respect Pat Tillman for what he did?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

> I have this feeling that Rashidi said what he did just to start an arguement


i think its cause people said "THIS IS A KNICKS BOARD!!!" when he showed some of Lampes stats on the suns.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I've been on the Knicks Board a couple of times this week and I truly feel that Rashidi is the most hated poster on BBB.net


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> 
> i think its cause people said "THIS IS A KNICKS BOARD!!!" when he showed some of Lampes stats on the suns.


That was so long ago, let's get over it. It was a figure of speach from someone in response to Rashidi's repeated tauntings (or however one wants to characterize them) about the Marbury trade. And although I am one of Rashidi's arch nemisis, even I suported him and said I think anything Knicks related should be allowed. And I don't think I was alone in that view.

So why are we still suffering and mocking over this? Are appologies required? Heck, sorry Rashidi. 

If Rashidi's "even sadder news" thread is a farce, taken together with this utter disrespect for the dead and grieving, is really pointing toward a board friend spinning out of control.

Rashidi, dude, competitior, friend... you really can't make every thread be about yourself. You are a tough competitor, what happened to your thick skin? Don't take it personal man, we challenge your positions, but it's not about you the person. You need to get a hug and let it go and start fresh. This kind of bad behavior for attention is not serving you or the board well.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> I've been on the Knicks Board a couple of times this week and I truly feel that Rashidi is the most hated poster on BBB.net


Not at all. Many boards have a provocatuer who garnish an inordinate amount of attention. Rahsidi is ours and he's very good at what he does. Doesn't mean he isn't valued. Lots of boards don't have a Rashidi and they are dull as plain white toast.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi certainly isnt hated,but one does have to question why he says some of the things he does..

Is it soley for a reaction???

Does he actually believe what he says??

Does he just like to play devils advocate??

Is he a closet Knick hater???

Its really hard to tell,but Mr Rashidi should know better when saying things regarding Pat Tillman.Bball and sports is one thing,tragedy in life is another...A little sensitivity wouldnt kill you..

use your noodle


----------

